# Took my ar into the woods finally!!!



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

I've owned my allroad for about a month now and finally took into the woods on some logging roads near my house. This thing is awesome!!!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Took my ar into the woods finally!!! (ErockBar1)*


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Took my ar into the woods finally!!! (bhb399mm)*

Here you go.


----------

